# Frio Húmido Vs Frio Seco



## Z13 (5 Dez 2010 às 22:43)

Gostava de lançar aqui uma discussão!

Eu sempre achei que a sensação de frio era dada pela temperatura e pelo vento. Quando está muito vento, mesmo no verão, faz frio! No inverno faz muito frio!

Contudo já ouvi muitas vezes comentar que o frio do Porto (como exemplo) é pior que o frio de Bragança porque o Porto é mais húmido.. Se assim o dizem!!!!

Esta semana tive aqui na cidade dias com temperaturas máximas na ordem dos 4ºC e com HR de 45% e pareceram-me até mais frios (porque tiveram mais vento) do que o dia de hoje, que teve uma temperatura de 3ºC/4ºC e uma HR de 98% durante todo o dia, mas pouco ou nenhum vento...

Aceito comentários!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Dez 2010 às 22:54)

Z13 disse:


> Gostava de lançar aqui uma discussão!
> 
> Aceito comentários!



Cá vai o meu...
Nem todos somos iguais, e todos temos uma percepção psicológica e fisiológica diferente relativamente à sensação térmica.
É um tema complicado e não acredito em consensos aqui.

Tenho colegas transmontanos. Todos eles sem excepção dizem que o frio desta zona do Vale do Sousa é pior do que o frio de Trás-os-Montes.
Dizem eles que o frio nesta região é mais húmido e mais desagradável do que o frio seco transmontano.

Nos passeios que vou fazendo noto diferenças na sensação térmica  em condições de céu limpo e sem nevoeiro - é de facto mais agradável o frio transmontano.
Mas também é um facto que quando o frio em Trás-os-Montes traz nevoeiro\sincelo é brutal para quem não está habituado a ele.
Mesmo o frio com ventos mais fortes de E\NE é maior em Trás-os-Montes - o windchill é mais marcado por aí...


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2010 às 23:06)

Z13 disse:


> Gostava de lançar aqui uma discussão!
> 
> Eu sempre achei que a sensação de frio era dada pela temperatura e pelo vento. Quando está muito vento, mesmo no verão, faz frio! No inverno faz muito frio!
> 
> ...



O vento reduz a sensação térmica.
A humidade, quanto maior, mais acentua a sensação de calor.

Em principio 4º humidos são mais suportaveis do que 4º secos....mas na escala do heat index, abaixo dos 10º, a percentagem de humidade não influencia a sensação térmica....isto acontece porque a sensação de calor é devida ao aumento da temperatura da pele....num ambiente humido a evaporação potencial do suor é menor, logo há pouca transferencia de calor para a atmosfera e a pele aquece....com o ar seco a evaporação aumenta, aumentando a transferencia de calor para a atmosfera e arrefecendo a pele.
Abaixo dos 10º o factor transpiração torna-se negligenciavel e entra a condutividade do ar, que por ser maior com o ar humido faz com que a pele arrefeça mais do que se fosse com ar seco....ai está a explicação

De modo geral conclui-se que abaixo dos 10º, o ar humido é sentido como mais frio do que o seco


----------



## Paulo H (5 Dez 2010 às 23:40)

A nossa pele é revestida de pêlos, cada pêlo contém uma glândula sudorífera que serve para expelir água (transpirar), tendo em vista extrair do corpo energia para evaporar a água expelida (fornecendo-lhe o calor latente necessário). Este processo de arrefecimento é tão mais eficiente quanto menor for a %HR, pois o ar seco tem maior capacidade para conter humidade.

Quando está frio, estes pêlos têm outra função, a de nos proteger do frio, como? Junto à pele, sob os pêlos mantém-se uma fina camada de ar que apenas é removida com o vento, ou molhando-nos! Esta camada de ar protegida pelos pêlos mantém uma temperatura externa próxima à do nosso corpo (+/-34C). O que é mais difícil aquecer, ar seco ou ar humido? É o ar humido, porquê? Porque contém mais água, e a água tem um calor específico mais elevado que o ar. Desta forma e imaginando um cenário extremo: quando está frio é preferível ter a pele seca, que molhada! E tanto importa que tenhamos a pele molhada com água quente como com água fria, só nos sentiremos mais confortáveis (com a formação de camada de ar à nossa temperatura) quando estivermos secos.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Dez 2010 às 23:50)

A propósito de frio humido e frio seco..

A antártída é vida como o local mais humido do mundo, e contudo é um deserto, pois raramente ocorre precipitação. Diz-se que existe um local por lá onde não há precipitação há milhares de anos, contém neve transportada pelo vento ou gelo de tempos ancestrais.

A antártída é humida pois suas temperaturas são muito baixas, obtendo-se facilmente médias elevadas de %HR.

O que é fascinante são os testemunhos de cientistas que a habitam. Referindo que o ambiente até é suportável, dezenas de graus abaixo de zero, desde que, e sublinho desde que não ocorra a mais mínima brisa de vento!

Lá está, com o vento toda a camada de ar na cara e nas roupas do corpo perde calor, para uma atmosfera humida.

Ps: só tem lógica falar de frio humido e frio seco, se estivermos em 2 locais à mesma temperatura, expostos ao mesmo vento, protegidos com a mesma roupa. Já se sabe que a %HR varia também com a temperatura e que o ar quente pode conter mais água que o ar frio.


----------



## Z13 (6 Dez 2010 às 11:55)

Paulo H disse:


> A
> 
> L
> Ps: só tem lógica falar de frio humido e frio seco, se estivermos em 2 locais à mesma temperatura, expostos ao mesmo vento, protegidos com a mesma roupa. Já se sabe que a %HR varia também com a temperatura e que o ar quente pode conter mais água que o ar frio.



Eu considero as vossas respostas correctas e pertinentes mas queira ressalvar este último comentário que efectuaste, Paulo.

Eu julgo que a principal causa para a percepção do frio tem a ver com o equipamento que utilizamos. Eu vivi em Braga 6 anos num apartamento recente (vivi lá entre 1994-2000) e não tinha janelas de vidro-duplo, nem aquecimento... A casa dos meus pais aqui em Bragança, provavelmente da mesma época de construção, já tinha vidros-duplos e aquecimento! Eu tinha mais frio em Braga do que em Bragança! 
Este ano o maior frio que apanhei foi quando fui a Lisboa em Fevereiro de fim de semana a casa de uns amigos e eles me colocaram num quarto com 12ºC... Só tinham um aquecedor a óleo na sala de estar e perguntaram-me se o queria no meu quarto! E eu por educação respondi que não, que estava bem assim!!! Tive mais frio em Lisboa que em Bragança!!! Não é só a humidade!!


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2010 às 12:12)

Z13 disse:


> Eu considero as vossas respostas correctas e pertinentes mas queira ressalvar este último comentário que efectuaste, Paulo.
> 
> Eu julgo que a principal causa para a percepção do frio tem a ver com o equipamento que utilizamos. Eu vivi em Braga 6 anos num apartamento recente (vivi lá entre 1994-2000) e não tinha janelas de vidro-duplo, nem aquecimento... A casa dos meus pais aqui em Bragança, provavelmente da mesma época de construção, já tinha vidros-duplos e aquecimento! Eu tinha mais frio em Braga do que em Bragança!
> Este ano o maior frio que apanhei foi quando fui a Lisboa em Fevereiro de fim de semana a casa de uns amigos e eles me colocaram num quarto com 12ºC... Só tinham um aquecedor a óleo na sala de estar e perguntaram-me se o queria no meu quarto! E eu por educação respondi que não, que estava bem assim!!! Tive mais frio em Lisboa que em Bragança!!! Não é só a humidade!!



A arquitectura, especialmente no sul, é muito mais preparada para tempo ameno ou quente do que para frio....dias frios com minimas de 5º e maximas de 12º costumam fazer as casas atingir valores perto de 10º

Outra coisa é o factor biologico e psicologico de cada um.....o metabolismo..etc, que fazem as pessoas sentirem a temperatura de modo diferente, por vezes mesmo com variações sazonais


----------



## Paulo H (6 Dez 2010 às 13:00)

Z13 disse:


> Eu considero as vossas respostas correctas e pertinentes mas queira ressalvar este último comentário que efectuaste, Paulo.
> 
> Eu julgo que a principal causa para a percepção do frio tem a ver com o equipamento que utilizamos. Eu vivi em Braga 6 anos num apartamento recente (vivi lá entre 1994-2000) e não tinha janelas de vidro-duplo, nem aquecimento... A casa dos meus pais aqui em Bragança, provavelmente da mesma época de construção, já tinha vidros-duplos e aquecimento! Eu tinha mais frio em Braga do que em Bragança!
> Este ano o maior frio que apanhei foi quando fui a Lisboa em Fevereiro de fim de semana a casa de uns amigos e eles me colocaram num quarto com 12ºC... Só tinham um aquecedor a óleo na sala de estar e perguntaram-me se o queria no meu quarto! E eu por educação respondi que não, que estava bem assim!!! Tive mais frio em Lisboa que em Bragança!!! Não é só a humidade!!



Do meu ponto de vista, o factor que pode estar a influenciar a situação que relataste (desconforto dentro de casa), é a %HR. Para que a pele se mantenha seca, o corpo dispende mais energia. Como no litoral a %HR é mais elevada, é normal que o desconforto térmico seja igual ou superior mesmo em situações em que a temperatura seja mais elevada. Também é normal no litoral ocorrer mais vento, que também contribui para o desconforto térmico.

PS: Nesta última semana, a temperatura no meu quarto desceu até os 5.4ºC mas não passo frio. Imagino que se estivesse em Lisboa ou em Braga com esta mesma temperatura no quarto, deveria sentir os lençois assim como que sensação de molhado (húmido e frio), insuportável. ;D


O conforto térmico depende de outros factores, entre os quais o nosso próprio metabolismo e a nossa actividade física (trabalho).

*** Equação do Conforto Térmico ***

S é um índice que mede a Acumulação de Calor, pode ser calculado da seguinte forma:

S = M-W , Metabolismo e trabalho  
-{3.05e-3*(5733-6.99(M-W)-pvap)}, Difusão de vapor 
-{0.42*((M-W)-58.15)}, Transpiração 
-{1.7e-5*M(5867- pvap)}, Respiração latente 
-{0.0014*M(34- Tar)}, Respiração sensível 
-{3.96e-8* fvest((Tvest+273)4-(Trad+273)4)}, Radiação 
-{fvest*h*(Tvest-Tar)}, Convecção 

Legenda:

Tar   : Temperatura seca do ar
pvap : Pressão parcial do vapor, função da humidade relativa e da pressão de saturação
Trad : Temperatura média radiante, termo extremamente difícil de definir com exactidão
Tvest: Temperatura do vestuário
h      : Coeficiente de convecção


----------



## JoniFili (9 Dez 2010 às 15:04)

Das respostas acima, há dois factores interessantes que me saltaram à vista. A percepção do frio e o frio que se passa em Portugal.

Tendo trabalhado e vivido bastante no estrangeiro, queixo-me sempre do frio que passo em Portugal pois de todo temos as casas preparadas para o frio. Na minha opinião esta situação começou a acentuar-se após os anos 1960. Aqui em Lisboa há muito prédios anteriores a essa data que estavam equipados com aquecimento central (hoje na sua maioria desactivado ou mesmo retirados). Contudo com o início da promoção de Portugal como "pais do sol e da praia", e "onde faz sempre sol", convencemos-nos que isso era verdade e passamos a construir as casas sem protecção térmica. Paralelamente foi o tempo da electricidade barata, e os aquecimentos eléctricos pululavam. Agora começamos a inverter essa tendência dentro de casa, mas ainda há muito por fazer nos espaços públicos (cafés, por exemplo), que insistem em ter as portas escancaradas para a rua, faça frio ou calor.

Outra coisa que notei quando estava fora, é que todas as previsões meteo (por exemplo em Inglaterra) apresentam sempre o _wind chill factor_ dada a sua importância para a nossa percepção do frio. Em Portugal nunca vi essa informação em nenhuma previsão.

Às vezes penso que achamos que vivemos num país tropical...


----------

